# Promotion ideas...



## LeeLeeMelis (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey there, I have a quick question for you all. I live on Okinawa and my portrait business is slowing to a crawl. I also offer sports photos and I have email contact with all of my former customers for sports photos. I am trying to boost my family portrait business with some sort of promotion to have them book a session this summer. Any ideas? I am thinking of the usual discounted sitting fee but I am curious as to what works for you folks.  Let me know, thanks!



www.mwbphotography.com


----------



## Alpha (Jun 30, 2007)

First question: Military? There's got to be an angle there that you haven't pursued yet. 

Second question: Can you hook me up with some Fuji Fortia SP?


----------



## LeeLeeMelis (Jun 30, 2007)

My husband and I are stationed here with the Marine Corps.  I have a promotion I'm working on to run when a large unit who is delployed comes home but what I am in need of now are some ideas for the summer. I offer sports photos so I have lots of contacts with former customers.  I was hoping to be a bit more creative than just "a free 11x14 when you mention this ad" kinda thing. 

As far as the Fuju Fortia SP, I can try and track some down if you'd like. email me and we can continue contact for the film.  melissa@mwbphotography.com


----------

